# Handkerchief angels....



## Jeannne

I'm posting these angels as reminders of the message for this day and for this year, no matter what our faith or where we live: "Peace on Earth, Goodwill to All".


----------



## RNLinda

Those are very beautiful. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## chickkie

very pretty


----------



## zoya1148

i love your angels``is there a pattern.


----------



## Montana Gramma

Those are so cute! I am making a hankie quilt, birds and butterflies. Where could I buy that pattern to use up the leftovers? Merry Christmas and a peaceful, productive New Year!


----------



## Knitted by Nan

I remember making similar fairies many years ago but honestly I cannot remember how they were done. Old age has crept up.

They are beautiful, well done.


----------



## grannypoppy

ingenious well done


----------



## skinny minnie

They are lovely


----------



## bwtyer

I have not seen any of these in ages- and I just love them!
Thanks for posting.


----------



## ladymjc

These are beautiful.. thank you for sharing


----------



## standsalonewolf

very pretty


----------



## Featherstitcher

I would also like instructions for how to make them. They are so beautiful and I have several of those hankies that I don't know what to do with. Really nice work.


----------



## ladysjk

Count me in on the instructions! I have some hankies that were my mothers from the 60's in mint condition. I would like to make one for my two daughters, I think they would be special to them...Thank you in advance.


----------



## no1girl

INSTRUCTIONS PLEASE.. i have never seen these before today!


----------



## emr521

My grandmother made these for us many years ago. They all had tatted edges. Wonder what became of them. It was at least 55 years ago.


----------



## janneygirl

would also love the instructions. 

my mother still uses these wonderfully styled handkerchiefs. she celebrated 89 years with us this past September.

your Angels are truly beautiful. Hopefully, the spirit and true meaning of Christmas will be a cherished memory by all of us who see them.

Blessings of peace to you and your family.


----------



## Grammax8

How beautiful.....have never seen anything like them. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeannne

I didn't have a pattern; made them up myself, last year. I'll be happy to give directions, but will have to get into my box of past projects. I'm pretty sure that I made notes, and when I find them I'll post, or work out the method again. 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## no1girl

where do you get the faces????


----------



## Featherstitcher

Jeannne said:


> I didn't have a pattern; made them up myself, last year. I'll be happy to give directions, but will have to get into my box of past projects. I'm pretty sure that I made notes, and when I find them I'll post, or work out the method again.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!


Thanks for taking the time to share the directions when you find them. They are so clever and pretty. You are so creative!


----------



## Katsch

Lovely!


----------



## GrannyH

I found these references. I am not sure they are exactly what Jeannne did, but maybe these will help with writing up the instructions.
I like the following two best:
http://www.funezcrafts.com/Easy-Angel-Crafts-Handkerchief-Angel.html
http://www.craftsayings.com/index.php/projects/angels/63--hanky-church-angel-doll-or-guardian-hanky-angel
but these sound interesting
http://crafts.creativebug.com/make-handkerchief-angel-1522.html
http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_5865612_make-vintage-handkerchief-angels.html
http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_5641662_make-handkerchief-angel.html
http://www.ehow.com/how_5865612_make-vintage-handkerchief-angels.html
http://suite101.com/a/hanky-angels-a27527


----------



## ladysjk

GrannyH, thanks for taking the time to look for these instructions...and JeAnne, I will be looking forward to your directions also. I think I know how I am spending my Christmas Eve...again thank you so much!


----------



## jonibee

These angels are beautiful..are they your creations or do you have a site to share with us?


----------



## nobelle1

I love them. Absolutely gorgeous.I would also like the instructions when you find them. Thanks and have a wonderful holiiday.


----------



## harter0310

Very pretty. I've never seen Angels made from Handkerchiefs before.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet

Merry Christmas!!! These Hanky Angels are simply beautiful. I also have several pretty handkerchiefs that I have had for ages, and I too would love to make some for my granddaughters. Would please share the instructions. 
Thank you and have a Blessed Day.


----------



## Granny8

Oh my how pretty. Would love to have instructions to use with mother's old handkies. Would make great presents for her great grand children...


----------



## Wynterwytch

Me too! Me too! I have been collecting vintage hankies for years and after seeing your beautiful angels I know what I would love to do with them. It would be so appreciated if you could share the pattern. Merry Christmas!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

I have some hankies from my mother in laws things I would love to make them for the grandchildren


----------



## Limey287

These are beautiful


----------



## SallyJ

I remember seeing these as a young girl. Please count me in when you locate the pattern. Next year my GD will receive one of these on her Christmas package. 

Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## NYBev

I bought two handkerchief angels years ago and still put them out at Christmas evey year. I make rabbits from handkerchiefs for Easter. Will
be showing others how to do it in a couple of months at a meeting. I saw a video on YouTube which is how I learned to make them. I have been going o thrift shops and buying napkins really cheap so I can make up kits for this class.


----------



## Nancyn

I just googled hankerchirf angels and a how to came up.


----------



## NanaG

Would you please post a source for the hankies, too? They are very pretty!


----------



## sheilae

I'll be looking forward to your directions. I have a tall stack of hankies that belonged to my mother and my grandma. Didn't know what to do with them - these angels are perfect. They'll be great gifts for my brothers and sister and their children. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## OMgirl

I too am looking forward to your directions on making your hanky angels... I like yours much better than the ones in the links listed above...


----------



## jeannietta

Those are lovely. Where do you get those beautiful handkerchiefs? I collect vintage ones and scour garage sales and antique stores for them. I have quite a stash and would love to try my hand at some of these angels.


----------



## sewlee

Your angels are beautiful! Love the Christmas embroidery on them too. Looking forward to your instructions.


----------



## dollknitter

Very pretty, wonderful for little gifts. Pattern?


----------



## Nanner1950

Absolutely beautiful. They are treasures for sure. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## cevers

Beautiful and darling!!! I love vintage handkerchiefs, and these angels are wonderful. I will be watching for your instructions.


----------



## DottieH

OH, I so agree with everyone! I , too, have some of my mother's 
Beautiful handkerchiefs, some with hand tatted edges, and would love directions to make those adorable angels for my grand kids, as Christmas tree ornaments! which it give to each every year. I, too, didn't know what to do with my stash! Perfect!


----------



## knitgogi

Oh my! How beautiful and PRECIOUS! I have many angels on my tree, but none this special. I even have what looks like a handkerchief angel that I got from Cracker Barrel a few years back, but it does not even begin to compare to yours! You should sell them! I'd be a buyer, for sure!  Not so sure I could make one myself, but I just may have to at least try.


----------



## SYAPJR

Charming and beautifully made. reminds of my grandmother who always carried a handkerchief. A hankie was a special gift as kids we gave her at Christmas.


----------



## byrdgirl

Beautiful, I want to make some of these also. Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Jeannne

The directions consist of the text below and two attachments: a jpg of a diagram, and a photo of a lace angel to show a variation on the arms. Hopefully you will be able to do a print-out of the text and the diagram. All you really need for a pattern is a 2 1/4 inch circle for the head.



Handkerchief Angel Directions

I suggest you cut a square of lightweight fabric to about the size of your handkerchief, and use this as a practice template. It will save you time in the long run and allow you to make mistakes. Also, because you will understand the lines for gathering, you will not have to put guide lines on your special hankie with pencil or fabric marker.

1 Iron your hankie into four quarters; the folds will mark the vertical and horizontal divisions.
Mark the waist for gathering at the horizontal fold. Mark the wing lines for gathering as shown in the diagram. Notice that the diagonal lines do not reach the waist line, but begin a distance above the waist line. I cant give you an exact measurement, as every hankie is different. Just eyeball it.

2 With needle and thread, do these three gathers: waist, and two wing lines.

3 Bring the point of the large dot placement on the top edge of the hankie down to the large dot placement at the waist, using the front fold line as a guide. Secure with a few stitches.

4 Bring the wing gathering stitches to the gathered waist gathering stitches, and with neat overhand stitches, join the wing gathers to the waist gathers. This forms a tube, or sleeves, for the arms. There will be a bunch of fabric in front, because of the triangle shape of the bodice.


5 Manipulate the dress so you understand how the arms are formed, and what you will do with the bulk of fabric in the bosom area. You may need to use a few stitches to make this look good. You can also play with joining the skirt in front or in back, or just let it be a single layer. 

6 To prepare arms, cut a pipe cleaner to a single length that would accommodate both arms and a bit extra to fold back for hands. (As you can see in the photo of the Christmas hankie angel, I made her arms too long!) Wrap the pipe cleaner in the same fabric that will be used for the face, using very narrow strips wound around the wire. Hint: Begin your wrapping along the arm portion, wrap to the ends of the hands, then continue wrapping back to the middle, along the arm, around the hand, and back to the middle. Secure with a few stitches. This avoids the problem of loose ends on the hands. 
A note about the arms:

The advantage of using wire is that you can fold over the ends to make hands that can hold something, such as a star on a stick. An easier method is to thread narrow ribbon (use a safety pin) through the sleeve tube, and using the ribbon ends coming from the sleeves, tie a bow in front of the angel. (See photo of the lace angel, attached) The nice thing about these arms is that it is simple, fast, and the angel could hold a special object, such as a ring, that has sentimental meaning to go with the handkerchief. Or - the angel could hold a small gift!

7 Insert the arms, (wire or ribbon,) through the sleeve tube. 

8 For the head use whatever little bit of plain fabric that you can find; knit is best, but woven will work. You can use a bit of nylon stocking (remember those?) pulled over the formed head shape to get a good skin color. Make a gathering stitch around the circle, and stuff it with whatever you have that will make a nice shape. Pull the thread tight, and try to make the closing neat. 

9 To make the face, turn the ball so that the gathers are in back of the head, and the face is in front of you. On a horizontal line, half-way down the face circle, (the circumference line on the ball), experiment with eye placement by inserting two pins directly into the ball, where you think the eyes should be. Glass tipped pins, shaded with black marker, work best. Try different eye placements and widths, until you are satisfied. With a double threaded needle, bring the thread from the back of the head through the ball to the front and emerge at the point for one eye. Take a few tiny stitches, and bring the needle through to the back of the head. Make a knot and cut. Repeat for the second eye.
Note: dont place the eyes too high - a common mistake. Eyes are more or less at the halfway mark on a human face. Well, angel face too!

10 Find and sew the mouth location, using the same technique as for the eyes.

11 Using whatever you can find, glue on hair, and a halo. Attach the head with a few stitches. If your angel will be hung, add a loop of thread or fine cord that comes from the base of the head, through the head and out the top of the head.

12 The most fun part is to rouge the cheeks of the doll. This will really make her face glow. I also like to put a bit of lace or tulle under the skirt as a petticoat.


Good luck with this project! Let me know if I need to clarify any detail, and PLEASE post pictures of your special handkerchief angel.



Jeanne / KP Jeannne


----------



## GrannyH

Here is Jeanne's pattern as a Word document and as a .pdf. I hope you don't mind, Jeanne.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

thank you very much


----------



## jrfromne

What a lovely way to use vintage handkerchiefs!


----------



## Jeannne

GrannyH said:


> Here is Jeanne's pattern as a Word document and as a .pdf. I hope you don't mind, Jeanne.


Golly, that's really nice of you to do this! I wouldn't know how to do it. Thanks so much!
Jeanne


----------



## pjstitches

Jeannne said:


> I didn't have a pattern; made them up myself, last year. I'll be happy to give directions, but will have to get into my box of past projects. I'm pretty sure that I made notes, and when I find them I'll post, or work out the method again.
> 
> Thanks for the comments!


Your angels are "heaven sent" for today. Merry Christmas to you and yours and thank you for sharing. I will look forward to your notes. Just lovely.
(I remember my brother and me picking out the "best" hankies for our grandmother each year at a glass counter at a department store in Minneapolis. About 50 years ago.)


----------



## grma16

Beautiful.


----------



## Ronie

Merry Christmas to you! I love your angels these are some of the nicest ones I have seen..


----------



## Gundi2

they are very beautiful.


----------



## bbyc172

thank you very much for the downloads GrannyH I don't have word so the pdf is great


----------



## OMgirl

Thank you sooooooooooooooooo much for sharing your handkerchief angel pattern!!! OXOXOOXOXOXO


----------



## OMgirl

GrannyH said:


> Here is Jeanne's pattern as a Word document and as a .pdf. I hope you don't mind, Jeanne.


Thank you so much, GrannyH, for helping Jeannne with these 'downloads!' You are a dear! I went ahead and added the other photos of Jeannne's handkerchief dolls from page one to my copy of your word doc... so for those of you who want the pix of the other angels too... here ya go:


----------



## ljsb3

I too would love the pattern! You do beautiful work - they are so delicate looking!


----------



## yona

Beautiful angels and thank you GrannyH for all the wonderful links.


----------



## ljsb3

THANK YOU for taking the time to give us the directions - especially on Christmas Day!


----------



## Wynterwytch

Thank you so much, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Featherstitcher

Thank you, thank you. The lady who gave me the hankies is now in a nursing home. It will be a nice surprise if I can make her an angel with one.


----------



## Grannylynn

Jeannne said:


> I'm posting these angels as reminders of the message for this day and for this year, no matter what our faith or where we live: "Peace on Earth, Goodwill to All".


I would really like the pattern if you would like to give it to me. I do have some of those hankerchiefs. Thank you Lynn


----------



## Nancyn

Thank you for sharing. They are wonderful!


----------



## jmanthe

Where can I find the patterns for these? They are beautiful!


----------



## chickkie

The pattern is given in detail on the previous page


----------



## Jeannne

I had no idea that these angels would be so popular, and I had no intention of spending Christmas day writing out the directions. But it is just DH and me, as our children live too far away - 1000 miles in three directions, we have a frig full of deli salads and goodies so I didn't have to cook, and the house is clean (!!!). I discovered that I was truly enjoying the task, especially because so many of you wrote about your collection of hankies, and how you wanted to use them. The day turned into an unexpected pleasure for me. I do love hankies and the stories that go with them. Thank-you for sharing that with me. And please do post pictures of your angels, even if they don't look quite like mine because that will mean that yours are even more special.
Jeanne


----------



## tweeter

very nice


----------



## missylam

Your angels are just beautiful. Thank you so much for such detailed inst.


----------



## ria1

thank you Jeannanne and everyone for their input, I am going to make these


----------



## GrandmaJeanB

I want to make them too for my daughters and nieces with their grandmother's hankies. thank you


----------



## knitgogi

Thank you so much for the detailed pattern. What a lovely and special Christmas present you gave us all!


----------



## Grannylynn

Thank you for the hankerchiefs angels pattern


----------



## tildiemae

Thank you for the wonderful pattern!


----------



## Grannylynn

Jeannne said:


> I had no idea that these angels would be so popular, and I had no intention of spending Christmas day writing out the directions. But it is just DH and me, as our children live too far away - 1000 miles in three directions, we have a frig full of deli salads and goodies so I didn't have to cook, and the house is clean (!!!). I discovered that I was truly enjoying the task, especially because so many of you wrote about your collection of hankies, and how you wanted to use them. The day turned into an unexpected pleasure for me. I do love hankies and the stories that go with them. Thank-you for sharing that with me. And please do post pictures of your angels, even if they don't look quite like mine because that will mean that yours are even more special.
> Jeanne


Jeanne would you happen to have pattern for angels made out of men's ties? If you do could you please let me know. Thank you very much!! I have some if my dads ties and I would like to make some angels


----------



## NYBev

Definitely going to give it a try. Bought one at a craft fair, but yours are more beautiful. You put more detail in yours. Lovely.


----------



## SheilaSB

These are very pretty. I had forgotten the idea of using handkerchiefs to make doll clothes. Thank you for sharing and for reminding me.


----------



## Jeannne

Grannylynn said:


> Jeanne would you happen to have pattern for angels made out of men's ties? If you do could you please let me know. Thank you very much!! I have some if my dads ties and I would like to make some angels


"Angels from ties" sounds like a good idea that I would be able to use as well. Two friends and I do handiwork of all kinds, and donate the time and materials of our results to a little project we call "Circle of Sharing", where the entire purchase price of the item goes to a woman's shelter, an equine center for special needs people, and the national America's VetDogs. Another friend helps by putting our crafts in her gift shop, and doesn't charge a commission, so we have no other expenses. It's a wonderful excuse to craft/knit/sew instead of doing housework! This is how I was inspired to do the hankie angels, so I'll put tie angels on the list of what to do next. But first I'll have to hit the resale shops for the ties! What fun!


----------



## knitpresentgifts

Beautiful Jeannne!


----------



## Grannylynn

Jeannne said:


> "Angels from ties" sounds like a good idea that I would be able to use as well. Two friends and I do handiwork of all kinds, and donate the time and materials of our results to a little project we call "Circle of Sharing", where the entire purchase price of the item goes to a woman's shelter, an equine center for special needs people, and the national America's VetDogs. Another friend helps by putting our crafts in her gift shop, and doesn't charge a commission, so we have no other expenses. It's a wonderful excuse to craft/knit/sew instead of doing housework! This is how I was inspired to do the hankie angels, so I'll put tie angels on the list of what to do next. But first I'll have to hit the resale shops for the ties! What fun!


If you find a pattern would you please let me know. Im going to be laid up in January so I have to have some things to do. I cant do anything for the first three weeks after surgery. Thank you


----------



## chickkie

here's a pattern for an angel out of mens ties

http://www.bluebonnetvillage.com/tieangel.htm


----------



## Grannylynn

chickkie said:


> here's a pattern for an angel out of mens ties
> 
> http://www.bluebonnetvillage.com/tieangel.htm


Thank you very much. I'll give it a try in January.


----------



## dollknitter

Five years ago I made these angel ties for my good friend (from her husband's ties) after he had passed. He had some really nice ties. since then the family has asked me to make the angel ties for his daughters and grandchildren as a memory ornament. Relatively easy to make and was so well appreciated. I still have a box of his ties for future requests, I used this pattern
http://www.bluebonnetvillage.com/tieangel.htm


----------



## cevers

Thanks to all for the patterns!


----------



## DottieH

cevers said:


> Thanks to all for the patterns!


Yes, thanks so much for the great directions, and ideas! SOOOO cute!


----------



## kacey66

They are all beautiful!


----------



## bonniebb

BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## knitalong

Jeanne, wondering if you have come up with the pattern directions. I have all my Grandmothers (both sides), Great grandmothers and also my Mom's hankies. I would love to do something special with them. Thank you


----------



## Patian

knitalong said:


> Jeanne, wondering if you have come up with the pattern directions. I have all my Grandmothers (both sides), Great grandmothers and also my Mom's hankies. I would love to do something special with them. Thank you


Complete instructions, in both Word and Pdf form, can be found on page 4 of this topic.


----------



## knitalong

Thank you.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

What a beautiful project! Thanks so much for sharing with all your KP friends.


----------



## Jeannne

For those of you who were asking about making an angel from a man's tie, I worked on an idea this afternoon and came up with this. I'll open up a new topic in "other crafts" and post directions, hopefully by tomorrow night.


----------



## byrdgirl

On my goodness I really like this it is beautiful. Thank you so much in advance for the instructions when ever you get them ready.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitgogi

Jeannne said:


> For those of you who were asking about making an angel from a man's tie, I worked on an idea this afternoon and came up with this. I'll open up a new topic in "other crafts" and post directions, hopefully by tomorrow night.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Grannylynn

Jeannne said:


> For those of you who were asking about making an angel from a man's tie, I worked on an idea this afternoon and came up with this. I'll open up a new topic in "other crafts" and post directions, hopefully by tomorrow night.


Thank you very beautiful !!!!!


----------



## Granny8

Very, very nice. Looking forward to the instructions. Thanks so much.


----------



## dollknitter

Very pretty ...nice work and pretty tie!


----------



## AmyMinn

I love your angels. I have a stack of my grandmother's old handkerchiefs that no one wanted so I claimed them as I couldn't bear to let them go. I've been thinking of framing some, or making a pillow, but I think a few may become angels now. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carolyn4

D I T T O << they are really Beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Isa53

These are so pretty


----------

